# Think my frame is cracked...



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I have an 07 Madone SL and I went down about 2 weeks ago. Nothing too hard went home cleaned the bike and I noticed scratches on the downtube. Well after a few rides it I noticed the TREK decal was flaking off and the scratches look bigger.  
I do believe the scratches are cracks. 
There is no local TREK dealer here, I bought the bike from a guy in Alabama when the bike was virtually new. 
I am thinking about getting a new frame and swapping the everything over to it. 
I can use some help here in trying to decide what to do. 

Thanks in advance 
Jim


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

post pictures of it


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

slamy said:


> post pictures of it


Meh, unless the cracks are the size of the grand canyon pics will tell us even less than they tell OP.

Take a coin and tap around the blemish and away. If the tap sounds are different, you may well be looking at another frame. Only way to tell for sure is by Calling Terk and sending it in.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

The pics dont show much so I am not going to load them and there is a slightly different sound when I tapped it with my fingernail. 

I guess I sould be sad because it served me well for three years but now I can get fit for a new frame. 

Hmmm. I cant really afford much so I am thinking about a 2k for the frameset and moving my groupset (ultegra) and everything else over to it. 
Does that sound like a decent plan???


----------



## bridgearoo (Aug 14, 2006)

Call Trek and see what they have to say. You might call your local dealer and see what they can do for the cost of a frame replacement. Good luck!


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Well the news is bitter-sweet, I dont believe the frame is cracked. I believe the decals where just flaking off where the scratches scored them. 
Good news is I dont have to spend a spend money on a new bike...
Bad news is--- I want a new bike but it is hard to justify it when mine is still good...

Arrgghhh!!! decisions, decisions....


----------

